# Is Kenpo the Ultimate Martial Art......?



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

Why    or      Why not?

:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Is Kenpo the Ultimate Martial Art? Why or Why not?
> 
> :asian: *



#1 Yes, Kenpo *IS* the Ultimate Martial Art.

#2 Because *I* say so!!! LOL!!!


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 24, 2002)

No.

The ultimate martial art is the one you create yourself, based one your own strengths and weaknesses....

However...I wouldn't choose anything other than kenpo for a base for this art, but I firmly believe people should alter it and bring in moves and theories from other styles in order to create their own personal system.

"Using no way as way, having no limitation as limitation.", Bruce Lee.

Ian.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Why    or      Why not?
> 
> :asian: *





I think it is.....I started out in Shotokon at a young age and studied TKD while in the army, Everytime I talk to others about their art and they explain it to me it is not a new concept or principle that Kenpo does not have. Its even more awsome asking them why they did something and they come up with no answer that you already had being a kenpoist.

Nobody has laid out a system and documented the principles and concepts like Mr Parker did NOBODY...dont even throw the bruce lee card in there because JKD doesnt have s#!t on Kenpo. I have been in 3 arts, I am constantly talking to others about their arts and mine and to be honest I havent found anything better. 

Maybe Im biased but I have yet to see a concept or principle in another art that is not covered in our system


----------



## fanged_seamus (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm not sure there IS such a thing as an "ultimate" martial art....

It seems to me that no single (or even combination of arts) could be called the "ultimate."  That's because the weakness of one art is the strength of another, IMO.

If I absolutely had to pick one art, and one art only, then it would be the art of "talking my way out of the situation" (sometimes called "Tongue Fu"), because that will ALWAYS be my first line of defense, with running away a close second.

That said, I think kenpo is one of the most versatile and adaptable arts around, and it is the one I choose to study.

Just my $0.02.

Tad Finnegan


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Maybe Im biased but I have yet to see a concept or principle in another art that is not covered in our system *



But is it clear that more is better? Boxing fares very well with relatively few techniques and ideas, for example.

Put me down as a No to any question of the form "Is X the ultimate martial art?" as I just don't buy it.


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



In addition who's been exposed to EVERY martial art? It might be the ultimate for you, but it's like Billy said, "Why? Because I said so...". Most people (not just Kenpo) are too closed minded to actually explore other arts to see what they do have to offer usually because that's the way their instructor was. So it's easy to say yeah we're the best...

jb:asian:


----------



## Blindside (Jul 24, 2002)

I vote no.

Tain't no such thing as an "Ultimate" martial art.

Lamont


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 24, 2002)

Man... I was joking! Just kidding... Sheesh!

No, I don't think Kenpo IS the ultimate Martial Art. There are other arts out there that are pretty damn cool if you ask me. It just happened that I was exposed to Kenpo, and it, along with it's thought process, has become an integral part of my life.

Take Care,
Billy

P.S. Dennis likes to ask the HARD questions. LOL!!!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Jason,

You're the man! You read my mind!

Your Friend,
Billy


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 24, 2002)

American Kenpo is a pretty darn good art. It's just got so many not so good people. The good ones are being outnumbered.


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2002)

I think I have made my views known on this before.  I don't think there is an Ultimate anything.  Every art has something ot offer, some more than others.  Some arts may be a superior art to less well thought out and designed systems.  But the true superiority of an art, well that all depends on the practitioner.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *American Kenpo is a pretty darn good art. It's just got so many not so good people. The good ones are being outnumbered. *



hit the nail right on the head there....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _*
> Dennis likes to ask the HARD questions. LOL!!!
> *



LOL, Well I don't think it is so hard...... hee hee...... but we have had a series of great posts and opinions.

As for me personally, my opinion is: ...... it IS the Ultimate Martial Art "FOR ME" - it allows me a very comprehensive base and yet the ability to explore any and all other systems, ideas, drills, views, movements, etc...... I can take and learn from ever system or person out there under the Broad Umbrella of Kenpo. 

  It's Logic is the Key for me ....... yet nothing is a limitation..... I'm still free to investigate and utilize anything from anywhere if I choose.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 25, 2002)

I used to think it was, then I started to learn Systema along with Kenpo. Now I can't get enough of not only kenpo but systema as well. For *ME* the two arts compliment each other very well.

American Kenpo is still my first passion though  



:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, so like that is what I have on my web page, business cards, and the front of my building.  Am I lying?  No, but it is the "Ultimate Martial Art" for me.  I also have been exposed to bunches - and like the synthesis of American Kenpo ... that plus my Sig Saur!!!!

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *American Kenpo is a pretty darn good art. It's just got so many not so good people. The good ones are being outnumbered. *



I'm hurt, that's twice you've said that about me.:wah:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 26, 2002)

I dont believe there is such as 'the ultimate martial art' but kenpo comes mighty damn close, in my opinion. The only other styles that comes close is
muay thai and boxing


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm hurt, that's twice you've said that about me.:wah: *



Well, I'm not gonna lie to you man...it's your breath.
:waah:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 26, 2002)

This question is TOTAL opinion....

Of course kenpo people will favor the art they study....


Dennis seving up loaded questions......:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 26, 2002)

What sort of things can Kenpo improve on?

Of course you have to be somewhat objective with this question.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _*
> What sort of things can Kenpo improve on?
> Of course you have to be somewhat objective with this question. *



Well, I don't think "Kenpo" can improve on anything, rather the leaders of the Art with what they profess and proclaim would be an objective goal.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Uh, oh, I feel something headed my way.:soapbox:


----------



## Rainman (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Why    or      Why not?
> 
> :asian: *




I think it could be one of the best vehicles- but that depends on who is doing the teaching, grading etc.   The stuff is there it is just a matter of finding someone who is teaching and giving 100 percent most of the time.   


:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Why    or      Why not?
> 
> :asian: *



With me ,and Seig in it, why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## tigerstorm (Jul 31, 2002)

Kampo is only the ultimate art if it was taught to you by Mr. Parker.
  Im young and know I didnt know the man and I greatly respect him for what he has done, but the more I read the crap you guys right the more I wish hed slapped you all around alittle, or at least in his will mentioned that he was not GOD.


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2002)

On a normal day, I would really tear into some one for posting this kind of tripe........It's a normal day.


> _Originally posted by tigerstorm _
> 
> *Kampo is only the ultimate art if it was taught to you by Mr. Parker.*


First of all, it is K-E-N-P-O.  Several people on here were taught by Mr. Parker.  Brush up on your reading skills.


> * Im young  *


 
Isn't it past your bed time?


> *and know I didnt know the man and I greatly respect him for what he has done,*



You should have stopped there.


> *but the more I read the crap you guys right the more I wish hed slapped you all around alittle,*



What do you base this on? Hmmm?  Do you have any idea how many people here felt his teachings?  You know what, I wished he'd slapped me around a little.  But he didn't, so I had to get slapped around by a bunch of other intelligent, highly trained teachers.  Now that I am a teacher in my own right, I'd be most happy to slap around annoying little gits who so desire.


> * or at least in his will mentioned that he was not GOD. *



1.) God does not do Kenpo as well as SGM did, just ask him yourself.
2.) Do you have any idea what was in his will?  I can't attest to his will, but in his published writings, he expressed a desire for his art to breathe, live and grow.  He expressed a wish for everyone to come to terms with Kenpo using the tools he provided.  How you build your house with the tools he left us is largely up to you.  Some choose to build an outhouse.
:soapbox:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 31, 2002)

Well said, Seig. It's smart assed kids like that who gives the martial arts a bad name


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 31, 2002)

For having a normal day  

Spell checker is really needed here, don't you think?


:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2002)

Please, keep the discussion polite and respectful.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 31, 2002)

> Spell checker is really needed here, don't you think?



Side note: There used to be one built in, but the service went pay, and the $100+ per month is sadly out of our budget.  I am keeping my eyes open however in case a sollution presents itself.


We now return youto the thread.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Please, keep the discussion polite and respectful.
> -Arnisador
> -MT Mod- *



What the %$#@ did I do now?

Oh...wait...you're not referring to me. Sorry...I'm just so used to it you know...

_*snicker*_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah...this one wasn't for you....you actually had a serious comment up there....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Yeah...this one wasn't for you....you actually had a serious comment up there....  *



Not for me either, I'm good here, besides, I keep looking at the BIG BLADE  to the far left. I want no COLD STEEL!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Yeah...this one wasn't for you....you actually had a serious comment up there....*



Doood, I am soo slacking off. I'll try working much harder and longer hours to make sure that the moderators have something to do. You have my complete apologies. I have been remiss in my duties.

But man, I am totally chomping at the bit over here to run rampant in the Women's forum section. However, with Arnisador holding my leash with one hand and a rolled up newspaper in the other I'm not going anywhere I suppose.

_*sigh*_


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry, wasn't trying to offend anyone  



:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Oh...wait...you're not referring to me. Sorry...I'm just so used to it you know...
> *



Hey, I was as surprised as anyone...


----------



## tigerstorm (Aug 1, 2002)

My comments were not meant to be so offensive.  What Im saying is that this is supposed to be a martial arts site,(yes I know this is the Kempo/Kenpo part), but I dont see anyone who seems to have an open mind from the EPAK system.  You all seem to hate any other form or branch of Kempo/Kenpo and wont hear anything any other stylist has to offer.  As I said I respect Mr. Parker, its the people on here who constantly put down anyone else that bothers me.  I do not see anything come from the good thoughts that are put on here. People ask decent truthfull questions and automatically the subject is changed.
  Its great that some of you are friends but I think it gets kind of old watching people reply,  "yeah...your right".  I thought this was a place to come and share ideas not tell someone else there full of crap because they arent part of your organization.
  If I offended anyone go ahead and yell at me, however, believe me or not I didn't mean for anything to sound against Mr. Parker, all Id like to see is an open mind on here instead of a constant attack of what isnt yours.


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2002)

Tigerstorm,
Ok, in that context, I can reply a bit more civil.  To understand what is going on you have to understand that for the past 11 years, there has been a large feud going on in the Kenpo world.  Who is right or wrong doesn't really matter; because, it is largely a matter of perspective.  Once you understand that, I mean REALLY undertsand it, then you will also understand that what cooperation is going on on this boars is nothing short of miraculous.  I do not necessarily like nor even respect every one on this board, that is human nature.  But I do respect and admire what is happening here and I will defend the people here with great tenacity and vehemence, wether I agree with them or not.  It is not true that we do not listen to each other, you have no idea what goes on behind the scenes.  Before differences in styles/approaches can be made, bonds, trust, and friendship must evolve, and it is happening here.  Some will put others down no matter what and some of it is simply MA bonding, you have to learn which is which.  You also have to understand that there are literally generations worth of information available here and that a lot of it is freely given.  Some of it is outright BS and is recognized as such.  A vast number of EPAK people originated in other systems, we're not overlooking those systems nor do we even hate them but if there was something about it that clouded our vision of it, we're going to react badly to it, that my friend, is simply human nature.  Sometimes an honest question is asked and we interpret it as a troll and think, "Oh, what a cute little fuzzy creature, let's play with it."  More often than not what happens is that someone asks a question that is badly worded, one way or another, and it is misinterpreted.  Most of us are expereinced board members and well, if it looks like a troll, we treat it like one.  More idea sharing goes on than a.) you understand or b.) have read.  I don't recall anyone hear saying that someone was full of crap because of their organization or lack thereof.  Yes, we have told a few they were full of crap, but that was not organizationally biased.  The Kenpo Family is rebuilding many years of family feuding and is a bit sensitive, it is a long and difficult process, opening minds is harder than closing them; but it is happening.  Think your questions out well, word them as best you can, while avoiding anything ambiguous.  Time will either....................................(it's a cliche for a reason.)
Seig:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Everyone likes thier instructor. Well, almost (Gou is an exception..... he disses everyone):rofl: someday he'll learn the hard way.  But till then everone has an opinion.

So it is not any wonder that there are disagreements between individuals...... this has gone on way past 13 years...... all the way back to the mid '50's!!

Lots of colors out there.......

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Everyone likes thier instructor. Well, almost (Gou is an exception..... he disses everyone):rofl: someday he'll learn the hard way.  But till then everone has an opinion.*



I'd like to point out that I have never dissed anyone who didn't by their own actions have it coming. You and others may find it fun to make me out to be the bad boy of this forum but in fact I am not. I am merely the convienent scapegoat and if it was not me then I am sure there would be a next person in line that would be _"The Chosen One"_ to blame things on. To the people who treat me like they themselves would like to be treated I am fine. The only difference between me and others is that when I get shoved I have no problem shoving back. Strangely enough I have people whom I actually associate with whom I get along with fine. Go figure. Perhaps I state my opinions and beliefs in a _"rougher"_ style than others but they are just as valid and held just as deeply as anyone else's. You'll have to excuse me if I am a little sore that 90% of this forum and a few indidividuals have decided to brand me because I do not follow the their prescribed method of how things ought to be done. Yet when any other member of this forum treads on the ground I do, or even goes where I have not, it's overlooked, or blamed on me, because I am the one that people focus on for problems. It's not helped when people continuously re-enforce this mysterious aura of trouble around myself. In short, when people continuously poke the dog with the stick, they shouldn't be surprised when it turns and bites them.
:soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> Yet when any other member of this forum treads on the ground I do, or even goes where I have not, it's overlooked,  *



Please, use the _Report this post to a moderator_ feature to report objectionable posts. We cannot read them all and we rely on our members to help us.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> a few indidividuals have decided to brand me  *


Come on down, I'll show you some real branding!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Come on down, I'll show you some real branding!:rofl: *



Hey Bud, make up your mind. You're either in Texas, or West Virginia!:soapbox: 

Texas belongs to me!:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Texas belongs to me!:samurai:
> *



for now.........

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I have appointed myself _Benevolent Dictator_ of both.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

unrest among the ranks.........


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

There is no unrest.  As Benevolent Dictator, I do not interfere.  I simply collect my tribute, er, I mean taxes.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

he will read taxes backwards and want to know who and where!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Bravo!!!  Author. Author.  I agree 100%, even though you like to push the boundaries Gou, I think too much is blamed on you.  Yes you are a little harsh at times but that is just you, I consider myself lucky to call you a friend, and I take you as you are with all your good qualities and faults.  Keep up the good posting.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Well Gou,
I for one thought you were an alright guy regardless of what other people might think. Actually we even shared a couple of laughs during the breaks at Mr. Planas' seminar. Gou's a good guy he might seem a little abrasive to some people but that's him just being him. Gou's here for the same reason as everyone else share ideas and learn. There's nothing wrong with that. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 2, 2002)

I thought he was here for the beer :rofl: 

Commrade Gou.....relax your just mis-understood that's all.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)

a good old fashion spanking.

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I thought he was here for the beer :rofl:
> 
> ...




Beer, I hat beer.   Now I like to sip on some grey goose, 151 rum, and some gilbey's gin Only every now and then.
Jason Farnsworth


----------

